# Dividing a 5 gallon



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a newly set up 5 gallon aquarium currently housing a betta and 2 snails. I'm not sure yet, but I'm thinking about dividing the tank in half and housing 2 bettas. Is 2.5 gallons cruel? I feel kind of bad because he's had the 5 gallon to himself all along. I would put a snail on each side along with maybe 3-4 ghost shrimp. 

Right now I have a small internal filter in the tank. If I decide to divide the tank, should I get another filter for the other side? How do you go about cleaning both sides? Vaccum one side, take out the vacuum, then restart it in the other side? 

This is just a passing thought right now so any advice or suggestions is appreciated. What is your opinion on even splitting a 5 gallon for two bettas?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I honestly wouldn't do it. A 10g divided yes, but not a 5g.
The way your's puffed up over the background already he'd more likly then not be the same with a piece plexi glass inbetween too. Despite the 'cups' betta try to survive in, in the stores; it actually is recommended to have a 10g per male betta for swimming space.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, 10 gallon per betta? Now I feel bad :-( Mine is only 5g. I was thinking of going with the Eclipse 8g but was worried about weight with where I was putting it.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well its a gazillion times a better set up then most people with the lil glasses & betta's have!
So don't feel bad. I just pers wouldn't go as far as dividing it up and put 2 in there.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I see what you're saying. Now people are startingto tel me that 2 snails and the betta are at my stocking limits (if not already overstocked) because the snails are actually quite messy and poop a lot. Think I should keep 1 in my 55g and just have 1 in the 5g?l


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I mean let's face it everybody has their own pers experience and what they believe works best after several yrs of tank keeping....Like there's plenty of people on here that wanna house Angels in 25g's and it tickles my feelings cause I'd NEVER suggest anything less then 55g - Will they survive..sure...will they thrive & be old & healthy they way supposed too, maybe not....See what I mean?

You see the tank I don't...if you really find it too much mess inbteween water changes move them to you 55g; but I"d def still get some shrimp for Mr Betta in there


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank? If it's long and low like a standard 5.5g rectangular tank, dividing it might be an option but if it's a taller tank I wouldn't do it as that wouldn't leave much swimming room for the fish. 

But yeah, so long as you've got a divider that water can pass through, you should be fine with a single filter. And yes, you'd vacuum just by doing one half and then the other (or maybe do one half really well one week and the other the next week). If you're getting males, you'll want the divider to be opaque so they don't spend all day staring one another down and getting stressed out.

Snails are pretty messy, though, so if you do divide the tank I would put at least one of them in one of your other tanks (provided it's a snail-friendly environment, anyway).


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not going to divide it. I want my fishy friend to be as happy as possible. Natalie, I'm definitely getting the shrimp but need to make surethe medication is completely removed from the tank first. I'm doing 2 30%-40% pwc a week to start to remove the meds, so probably in a couple weeks I'll get the shrimp. You think the betta, 2 snails, and ghost shrimp will be okay if I do 2 pwc a week? I don't mind the pwc at all, it takes 5 minutes on a 5g tank ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think you'd be just fine with 1xweek ~40-50%....You'll just need to see 'how bad' its getting once you have it al stocked the way you plan on.
Not to forget the part what you find "dirty" is actually 99% food for the shrimp


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

True, true. I just keep hearing how dirty snails are and how much waste they put out. I don't want the fish to swim in dirty water, especially with it only being 5g. 50% w/c once a week though is pefectly fine with me though.


----------



## Lynda B (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you decided not to divide the tank. Bettas are a gorgeous and personable fish and deserve a very minimum of 5 gallons per fish.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, it was really just a passing thought because I always see beautiful bettas I just "have to have". However, my fish's health and happiness is way more important than my greediness ;-)


----------



## Lynda B (Jan 26, 2010)

One of my more interesting tanks over the years has been a betta sorority tank. So many beautiful colors and they all got along great! They may not have the long flowing finnage you like to look at, but the females would come right up to the glass if I approached the tank and would come to my fingers when I would clean the tank. Silly little girls.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you ever have caves for them? One member suggested a cave for the betta so he can go in it for shelter and security. I like that idea, especially if it will make my fish more comfortable, but having a hard time finding one small enough for a 5 gallon with a big enough opening. I found this that I am considering.

Aquarium Decorations: Hagen Marina Décor Cave with Artificial Plant


----------

